# fluoro billing



## shelli0951 (Jun 18, 2008)

When billing multiple injections under fluoro, do you bill 77003 only once?  
For example, a one level bilateral cervical epidural...would you bill 77003 one time or two? 

Thanks for your help!
Shelli


----------



## med-biller (Jun 18, 2008)

You would only bill once.


----------



## shelli0951 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks!  That is how we have always billed it, but it has recently been brought to my attention that it could be billed as many times as there were procedures.  I have not been able to find any proof to that.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## mbort (Jun 19, 2008)

I beleive that the only time it is billable more than once is if the anatomical location is different, ie:  Lumbar and then cervical at which point you would put a -59 modifier on the second.


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 23, 2008)

That is correct you can only bill the 77003 code once unless it two seperate areas of the body.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 5, 2012)

*fluoro*

What about billing 77002 for bilateral knee injections, from everhthing I have read it NCCI states to only bill once but out of all of our payors Medicare is the one who is paying both of them.


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 5, 2012)

The software might be processing mulitple units but per the NCCI policy manual, this type of service should be reported once per encounter.


----------

